# DIY Custom Amplifier and DAC- Project H



## bowei006

Hello everyone, I have come to share info on a recently completed DIY project. We decided to post info and make it known after we have finished it. This is because some payment was involved and that it was a unit for our friends.
  
 Special Thanks to MiceBlue for fixing up our formatting!

 So how did it start? Project H was initially intended as a unit for a member called Haiburi. However his age and his circumstances in how he can use money is restricted. So the project fell apart for a for a time.
 Some members then realized that this unit could be used for many people instead.

 And so we started off on building a DIY unit that would be able to achieve performance while maintaining costs.

 Borisu engineered custom boards, circuit design, and building the units. Mechy used 3DCAD to make models for our case that were then sent to a contractor. I did the public relations and handling of features, info, looking for parts, Q and A, and general organizing of it.








 Examples of CAD drawings:



Spoiler: More CAD Drawings






















  
  
  
  

 PCBs:

  
  
  
  


Spoiler: More PCBs










 ^ Objective 2 PCBs


 ^ custom controller PCBs


 ^ custom controller PCBs






  
  
  
  

 Fully-assembled unit:

  
  
  
  


Spoiler: More fully-assembled units














  
  

  
  
  
 With that said, our project has been completed. Borisu is under taking even more fun projects. And who knows, we may do other stuff in the future!

 Thanks for checking out the DIY unit guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tell me what you think.


**Note* This is only available to Official Anime Thread Members and all slots are taken. Regulars, sorry about this. Lurkers, sorry this is not a commercial product.*

*Summary of Project H:*
 Inside Project-H is a FULL Objective 2 amplifier. It features a Burr Brown 2134 op amp, and DUAL NJM4556 recommended high output buffer performance amps to drive even those planar magnetics. The DAC is the Cirrus Logic recommended flagship the CS4398 used in many receivers and media streamers alike. All the switches and signals are sent to a main Project-H control board. This control board not only controls all the interface controls themselves but also combines and separates the units. X state will have both the DAC and the O2 working together as one. Signal into DAC, then into O2 and then out headphone out. Y state will have the DAC input through USB or coax and output only through its specific DAC fixed out RCA ports and the amp, the O2 will input through another RCA input and out the headphones. It will utilize 1/4" headphone out. The case as of right now seems to be black semi-gloss weighing in at 3.5lbs with a front 6mm solid aluminum bezel.



  
 *Why Project H?:*

Options: It not only features some of the most coveted non snake oil parts around such as a full Objective 2 and CS4398 DAC but also has a central command board to relay switch signals and combine and separate the units. This is done with a fully customized design from the engineer of the project, Borisu. There are two RCA pairs on the back. One for fixed DAC out, and one for amplifier line in.
Feel: With such a decision on getting these black gloss cases, one can get the look and feel of a much more expensive unit at such a low price. The case features a 6 mm front bezel made of solid aluminium.
 The case comes in at 26 cm x 15 cm x 7 cm.
Cost: An O2 would cost $170-$200($150 base+$15 adapter and $15 shipping) after shipping and wall adapter from most companies. And those utilize batteries. Batteries do have their pro's as this can make it much more room accesible around the house but also leads to lower power it can input from a DAC and a lower voltage swing for power. We did not strive for just an O2. We strived for more, we strived to make a Objective Desktop Amplifier using the O2. This is not the portable O2 anymore, this is a full desktop vartiant. Fully featured dual amp and DAC switching units are rare if non existent for most around. The DAC has been highly recommended by Kiteki for being more natural and is also used in the Marantz CD6003 player,($500 USD) Decware ZDAC 1($875 USD),and also the Esoteric X-05 SACD player ($5000 USD, that is the right zero's). At less than $200, these units and sound will be available to the clients
State Switch: One Switch on the front. Flip the Switch up and State X, flip it down and State Y

 State Y: Default State. In this state, both the amp and the DAC are being used as one. So basically like a combo unit. You leave your headphone plugged into the headphone jack on the unit. What is happening inside is that all signals the unit is receiving from the computer is being sent from the DAC directly to the internal O2 amp and out headphone out.

 State X: Say you just got a new amplifier and or DAC to try out. Lets say just an amplifier in this case. You flip the switch up to change to state X. What happens now is that both units are not working together anymore. The DAC will take signals from USB or Coaxil but instead of sending them to the O2 through the control board, it will directly output the signal to its RCA fixed line out port. The O2 also will now ONLY take a input signal from the backs RCA port. It will no longer receive a signal from the DAC and will only receive an analog signal from the back's RCA and output through the units front headphone out. This allows you to use a separate DAC with the O2 and a separate amp with the CS4398.
  

  
  
 *Projected unit cost FOR U.S/CANADIAN people:*

$130-$140 for unit itself
~$15 wall wart
~$30 shipping
 
 Cost breakdown:

~$85 Main components and accessories:
 * Front panel switches and buttonsand RCA on back
 * Objective 2 Amplifier PCB and components (includes some custom components as well such as 1/4" headphone out and BB op amp and wiring to DAC)
 * Cirrus Logic CS4398 Flagship DAC
 * Custom b1o designed Project-H controller PCB(to control all aspects of the case it uses a micro processor which handles power management, switches, State Switching tech and more)
 * Volume Pot
$30-$35 case (just an estimate right now)
$15 per person *gift* to Borisu (imagine how long it took to solder all the boards, design the dam custom board, fit them into the cases, glue them and finally package and ship ten 5lb units.
$15 wall wart
$30 shipping
 
Total cost for the unit itself: $135 

 Total is around $170-$180 completely DONE, shipped with power supply to your house.

 This is within expectations. Sub $200 unit.


  
 *Amplifier overview:*

Objective 2 Amplifier
Gain Op Amp: Burr Brown(TI) OPA 2134
Output Buffer: 2X JRC NJM 4556 gain amps
Input: RCA
Output: 1/4"



Spoiler: Technical information




Output Impedance: <2 Ohms
Freq Responce: +/- 0.1 dB from 20 hz to 20 Khz
Distortion: 0.01%(-80 dB)
Phase responce: +/- 2 degrees phase error from 100 hz to 10KHz
Input limit: 2.8 V on AC power at 2.5X gain
 


  
  

  
  
  
 *DAC overview:*

Cirrus Logic CS4398 DAC
Fixed Line out: 2V RMS
Inputs: USB (48KHz/16 bit max) and Coaxil (96KHz/24bit max)
Output: Directly to Amplifier/ Fixed line out



Spoiler: Technical information




96KHz/24bit Maximum rate supported on our board.
120dB Dynamic Range
-107 dB THD+N
Low-Clock Jitter Sensitivity
 



























  
  

  
  
  
 *Custom controller overview:*
  

Microprocessor: AT89C2051, 12MHz clock, 5V supply.
Delay:Buttons need to be held down for at least 100ms to prevent spamming.
Power on mute:500ms (to prevent the transient on "click" noise that may damage IEM's if user forgets)
Power off mute stage: When the unit is turned off, the control board makes it so that output mutes before power is cut to prevent same damage



Spoiler: Code:



Code:

```
init: mov TCON,#0 mov TMOD,#00000001b mov A,#0 mov R5,#0 mov R6,#0 mov P1,#0 mov P3,#0FFH power: jb P3.3,power lcall t100 jb P3.3,power power_0: jnb P3.3,power_0 setb P1.5 mov P1.4,C RRC A mov P1.3,C lcall t100 lcall t100 lcall t100 lcall t100 lcall t100 setb P1.2 button: jnb P3.3,poff jnb P3.4,io jnb P3.5,gain sjmp button poff: lcall t100 jb P3.3,button poff_0: jnb P3.3,poff_0 clr P1.2 mov C,P1.3 RLC A mov C,P1.4 lcall t100 mov P1,#0 sjmp power io: lcall t100 jb P3.4,button io_0: jnb P3.4,io_0 clr P1.2 lcall t100 cpl P1.4 lcall t100 setb P1.2 sjmp button gain: lcall t100 jb P3.5,button gain_0: jnb P3.5,gain_0 cpl P1.3 sjmp button t100: mov R7,#2 t100_0: clr TF0 clr TR0 mov TH0,#03CH mov TL0,#0AFH setb TR0 t100_1: jnb TF0,t100_1 clr TR0 djnz R7, t100_0 ret end
```



 





  
 *Clients:*

[b]bowei006[/b]
[b]kalbee[/b]
[b]jgray91[/b]
[b]28980[/b]
[b]Manveru[/b]
[b]EveTan[/b]
[b]graphidz[/b]
[b]mechgamer123[/b]
[b]deadlylover[/b]
[b]b1o2r3i4s5[/b]
 


**Note* This is only available to Official Anime Thread Members and all slots are taken. Regulars, sorry about this. Lurkers, sorry this is not a commercial product.*





  
 The Project was completed. It was completed well within parameters of cost being only $150 for the entire unit and any fees associated. Shipping and then wall wart and accessories put it at just about $200 for most members.

 This project was started officially mid October with initial batch orders of CS flagships (non experimental).
 It's almost exact to the day of 4 non mathematical months that the units shipped. October 14 2012 marked the day of massive studying of DAC units and later the ordering. February 14 2013(HK) the first generation of units left the door.

During the inception of the project in September, we worked as a team to come up with plans and solutions and compromises to an idea.
In October, we realized that the idea was doable and in Mid October, the project officially started with the ordering of major PCBs.
In December, 3D CAD for the unit case was designed, PCBs were assembled, units were tested.
In January, the cases shipped and finalization work began.
And this month, the units in final shipped. In full glory to the parts of the world.
 
 The sun was once said to never set on the British Empire. I can say that the sun will not set on the Project series units. From the ices of Russia to the heats of Malaysia, and from Australia tunneling up to America. The Project series will be in a land where the sun doesnt set.

 Ladies and Gentlemen, it has been an honor to do some coordinating in this project. And thank you Borisu and Mechy for your work and to everyone for making this project a reality




  
 Project-H  is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial 3.0 Unported License (CC BY-NC 3.0).


----------



## MrViolin

the original 10


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> the original 10


 
  Manveru was the only one who dropped. And you took his spot.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Manveru was the only one who dropped. And you took his spot.


 
  ~are you okay today panda? All the periods make it seem like you're a bit bothered.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> ~are you okay today panda? All the periods make it seem like you're a bit bothered.


 
  It took me a few seconds to get the joke.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> It took me a few seconds to get the joke.


 
  It wasn't meant to be a joke -_- I'm serious. 

 Well, guys who look at the thread, hope you all will be satisfied!


----------



## miceblue

Wow, looks nice! I'm curious to know how the OPA2134 sounds and measures compared to the "stock" NJM2068 op-amp for the O2. I'm also curious as to how the DAC section sounds compared to something like the ODAC.
  Looks pretty promising for a sub $200 desktop DAC/amp.
   
  Nice job!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Wow, looks nice! I'm curious to know how the OPA2134 sounds and measures compared to the "stock" NJM2068 op-amp for the O2. I'm also curious as to how the DAC section sounds compared to something like the ODAC.
> Looks pretty promising for a sub $200 desktop DAC/amp.
> 
> Nice job!


 
  Thanks.
   
  I would need to get my hands on an O2 with that op amp. Changing op amps often from the PCB leads to bent pins and etc.
   
  The CS4398 works extremely well. It does its job beautifully. The Wolfson accentuates the vocals more than the CS, but the CS sounds a bit more natural and smooth as it doesn't have that slight accentuation.


----------



## mechgamer123

I'm pretty sure there's a small bit of distortion in the bass of that CS DAC...

  Other than that, this thing is awesome!!!


----------



## bowei006

mechgamer123 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a small bit of distortion in the bass of that CS DAC...
> 
> 
> Other than that, this thing is awesome!!!


I didnt detect anything there. And my testing of the bass with actual bass phones concluded that the Q701 was indeed just having trouble


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a small bit of distortion in the bass of that CS DAC...
> 
> Other than that, this thing is awesome!!!


 
  That distortion plot is of a 1kHz test signal, so the harmonic distortion products are at 2k, 3k , etc.
  Anything in the bass region is noise, not distortion.


----------



## graphidz

Huh. I thought b1o didn't want a thread about P-H to be opened


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Huh. I thought b1o didn't want a thread about P-H to be opened


 
  He was the one that told me to do it.
   
  We only opened it now.
   
  Currawong, the mod actually recommended we did and so we did. Project is finished, and Borisu gave me the ok


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Beauty pic of Project-H


----------



## bowei006

joe bloggs said:


> Beauty pic of Project-H


Great pic! Where did you take it from?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Just a big conference room table in the department office where we held the Hong Kong meet.
   
  Composition is key (I had inspiration from the others taking pics of it)   Oh and a tripod helps 
   
  edit: w00t it makes front page!  Thanks bowei


----------



## audionewbi

Looks very promising, well done. I hope more revision is made to this, perhaps a kickstarter might help?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Looks very promising, well done. I hope more revision is made to this, perhaps a kickstarter might help?


 
  Revisions? Some were actually made right before shipment.
   
  There could be some fixes but not a lot.
   
  Nope. We are pretty much independents right now and Borisu's desicions is everything. He makes these things. We each have our own little projects and will help each other out on them many times. This was the first mass thread project. As of right now, there are no plans to create a mass startup. Unit cost can be signifigantly reduced however. Experience on quickly and effectively building these units are had by Borisu and the mess ups are cleared. A different cheaper and smaller case and other things may even bring the cost down more possibly. But in the end, there are no plans for it. We are students, and this stuff uses up  A LOT OF TIME, and as the organizer, a lot of stress for what the hell is going on as well. 
   
  But none the less this was a great experience. We each knew how to do things but only when we actually did it did we see. For example, we can all think of how  we can do things but its only when you start and get experience that truly matters.
   
  I knew how people thought, marketing, and what 'words' and type of persona I should use for the business side of things, but I have tremendously learned a lot from this project. I felt at first that I shouldn't be too stern or business like as it may make me seem bossy. That was a mistake for example. My 'let it be' attitude actually created more problems then a set in stone attitude. Borisu leanred not to leave engineering descisions in the hands of the consumers. It wasn't anything big, just questions on whether to keep feature X or to do Feature y instead. Just small things that real life application of an idea can truly let us see.
   
  So yeah, we are currently just students working on personal and sometimes group projects and hobbies. 
   
  They are mainly contained in our thread. Head-fi's largest thread, the head fi anime thread.


----------



## graphidz

Bowei, is the review on the way? I can't wait!


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Bowei, is the review on the way? I can't wait!


 

 Probably should wait until the "new toy effect" wears off


----------



## bowei006

akiroz said:


> Probably should wait until the "new toy effect" wears off


It wore off already


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> It wore off already


 

 Looking forward to the review then


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> Looking forward to the review then


 
  It's a short little thing when it comes out.


----------



## jgray91

Calling in as the next person to receive it safely. Liking it so far.


----------



## graphidz

And thus finally, my unit arrived. I really really love it! Now to get it silkscreened/engraved (not sure which is the right term)


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> And thus finally, my unit arrived. I really really love it! Now to get it silkscreened/engraved (not sure which is the right term)


 
  silkscreen is adding stuff (ink)
  engrave is removing stuff (coating)
   
  which one are you doing?


----------



## bowei006

We have receieved permission from the mods for posting reviews and(probably) info on the unit in the main forums.
Post away


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> We have receieved permission from the mods for posting reviews and(probably) info on the unit in the main forums.
> Post away


 

 Yay~
  Who did you ask?


----------



## bowei006

akiroz said:


> Yay~
> Who did you ask?


The coolest mod on head fi


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> The coolest mod on head fi


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> The coolest mod on head fi


----------



## bowei006

akiroz said:


>


You dont know the coolest mod on head fi? Its Amos!!


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> You dont know the coolest mod on head fi? Its Amos!!


 
  unheard of


----------



## bowei006

Ii





akiroz said:


> unheard of


its currawong yo


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> silkscreen is adding stuff (ink)
> engrave is removing stuff (coating)
> 
> which one are you doing?


 
   
  So the one used to add the words on the P-H is silkscreen?
   
  The one that you did on deadly's and eve's is what? Engraving?
   
  I might be doing based on these factors :
  - Colour availability
  - Price


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> So the one used to add the words on the P-H is silkscreen?
> 
> The one that you did on deadly's and eve's is what? Engraving?
> 
> ...


 
  Engraving would be one color only (metal color)
  And silkscreen is limited to just a few colors, with the price of each additional color being a bit more than the first. Silkscreening will be better in the long term though, as you're not exposing bare metal.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> Engraving would be one color only (metal color)
> And silkscreen is limited to just a few colors, with the price of each additional color being a bit more than the first. Silkscreening will be better in the long term though, as you're not exposing bare metal.


 

 laser engraving is actually white (or brown), because it burns a very thin layer off the top.
 to the naked eye, it still looks like a flat surface.
 all IC / transistor numbers are laser engraved.


----------



## DingoSmuggler

you can "fill" engraved lettering with paint if specific colours are desired.


----------



## tomb

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> Engraving would be one color only (metal color)
> And silkscreen is limited to just a few colors, with the price of each additional color being a bit more than the first. Silkscreening will be better in the long term though, as you're not exposing bare metal.


 
  This is incorrect.  Silkscreen can be removed with almost any paint stripper or even some thinners. Under a combination of the right conditions - sweat, alcohol, solder flux, etc. - it will come off anyway.
   
  True laser etching of _anodized_ aluminum is as permanent as the metal itself.  The laser-etching only burns off the top layer of dyed aluminum (it is _not_ engraving).  What is exposed underneath is the bare aluminum anodizing (almost white), still fully protected from future corrosion. 
  Quote: 





akiroz said:


> laser engraving is actually white (or brown), because it burns a very thin layer off the top.
> to the naked eye, it still looks like a flat surface.
> all IC / transistor numbers are laser engraved.


 
  I've never seen brown - at least with quality laser-etching.   It may be that someone didn't have the power turned up high enough on a black anodized specimen and the result was brown.  That's not the way to do it, though.  Anodized aluminum is _dyed_ to achieve the color - the thickness of the actual anodizing underneath the dye is much thicker.  It continues for several ten-thousandths underneath the dye.  Proper laser-etching uses enough power to cut through the dye layer and not much more.  This is very easy to control and the visual feedback from the results are telltale.  If it's sulfuric anodizing (most common in our sub-culture), the underlying layer will be the same color as an oxidized piece of aluminum - almost white.  It will be permanent, corrosion proof, and still insulated from electrical current.
   
  Finally - not all IC's are laser-engraved.  As stated above, it's not really engraving.  It's a question of difference in magnitude.  Etching may be in the ten-thousandths or less, while engraving is on the order of thousandths.  IC's were made for many years before laser-etching was available.  So, it's not necessarily true that all IC's are etched _or_ engraved.  Alcohol can render many IC's completely blank.  I can show you plenty of Burr-Brown opamps whose designations do not last through multiple alcohol rinses.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





tomb said:


> I've never seen brown - at least with quality laser-etching.   It may be that someone didn't have the power turned up high enough on a black anodized specimen and the result was brown.
> 
> That's not the way to do it, though.  Anodized aluminum is _dyed_ to achieve the color - the thickness of the actual anodizing underneath the dye is much thicker.  It continues for several ten-thousandths underneath the dye.  Proper laser-etching uses enough power to cut through the dye layer and not much more.  This is very easy to control and the visual feedback from the results are telltale.  If it's sulfuric anodizing (most common in our sub-culture), the underlying layer will be the same color as an oxidized piece of aluminum - almost white.  It will be permanent, corrosion proof, and still insulated from electrical current.
> 
> Finally - not all IC's are laser-engraved.  As stated above, it's not really engraving.  It's a question of difference in magnitude.  Etching may be in the ten-thousandths or less, while engraving is on the order of thousandths.  IC's were made for many years before laser-etching was available.  So, it's not necessarily true that all IC's are etched _or_ engraved.  Alcohol can render many IC's completely blank.  I can show you plenty of Burr-Brown opamps whose designations do not last through multiple alcohol rinses.


 
  Some of the results I got when engraving with 600dpi (instead of 1200dpi) is mostly white with a slight hint of brown...
  Might be caused by the spacing between the dots.
   
  Yeah burns off the thin layer of dye, that what I meant.
  Me and my ambiguity 
   
  wait.. shouldn't etching be deeper?
  it takes away material using chemicals right?


----------



## bowei006

I think that the high gain has something to do with bass.
   
  Using high gain increases the bass a tiny bit.


----------



## KetchupNinja

Damn, this thing looks sexy!  Nice job on this and congrats!


----------



## bowei006

ketchupninja said:


> Damn, this thing looks sexy!  Nice job on this and congrats!


Thanks to Mechy and Borisu


----------



## miceblue

Yeaaah there's weird distortion with bass when high gain is on.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Yeaaah there's weird distortion with bass when high gain is on.


 
  I already mentioned that.
   
  The DAC's output is too high and clips the O2 at high gain. 
   
  smh.
   
  I know... I know.
   
  but the good news is that for someone like me who listens to music at....umm..loud volumes.
   
  LCD2 and Q701 are driven on 'low' gain with no problems.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Yeaaah there's weird distortion with bass when high gain is on.


 
  The high gain is actually intended for soft recording (i.e. classical recordings) or low level signals from the analogue inputs.
  So yeah, it will clip if you play most modern music from the internal DAC.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> The high gain is actually intended for soft recording (i.e. classical recordings) or low level signals from the analogue inputs.
> So yeah, it will clip if you play most modern music from the internal DAC.


 
  This type of oversight should be corrected in future B1O labs equipment.
   
  It's fine right now as it drives even LCD's fine but none the less.


----------



## miceblue

akiroz said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Yeaaah there's weird distortion with bass when high gain is on.
> ...




Ooh okay. Yeah I was listening to 20 Hz sine waves. XD


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> This type of oversight should be corrected in future B1O labs equipment.
> 
> It's fine right now as it drives even LCD's fine but none the less.


 
  It's not an oversight, rather a feature to accommodate for different usage.
  If you never listen to soft recordings or use P-H with low level sources then simply ignore the high gain option.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> It's not an oversight, rather a feature to accommodate for different usage.
> If you never listen to soft recordings or use P-H with low level sources then simply ignore the high gain option.


 
  From a commercial standpoint. It is.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> From a commercial standpoint. It is.


 

 See, I learn from you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Not as far fetched as your noise one though


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> See, I learn from you!


 
  Well its a learning experience.
   
  I asked a few times(implied) if everything was sonically ok. I was referring to this high gain....'oversight' right now.
   
  Well next time :/
   
  The units are seperate anyway. 
   
  The CS is notorious for high power output.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Well its a learning experience.
> 
> I asked a few times(implied) if everything was sonically ok. I was referring to this high gain....'oversight' right now.
> 
> ...


 

 haha, well this didn;t happen during the testing stage so I couldn't have known....
  What I didn't know was that my playback gain was set to -6dB in iTunes so it never happened for me.
   
  What's CS?
   
  If word gets out for P-T, it'll definitely be more notorious for power


----------



## miceblue

I actually like Project-H more than the standard Objective Combo. O_O sounds more sterile and a tad bit more dynamic, but Project-H is a tad bit warmer and more musical in that sense.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> haha, well this didn;t happen during the testing stage so I couldn't have known....
> What I didn't know was that my playback gain was set to -6dB in iTunes so it never happened for me.
> 
> What's CS?
> ...


 
  ehh don't kick yourself.
   
  CS4398 silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quality over quantity remember. No need for 50 x2 channels


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I actually like Project-H more than the standard Objective Combo. O_O sounds more sterile and a tad bit more dynamic, but Project-H is a tad bit warmer and more musical in that sense.


 

 where were you guys again meeting?


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Quality over quantity remember. No need for 50 x2 channels


 
  What's that son?
  I can't hear you over my booming subs!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I actually like Project-H more than the standard Objective Combo. O_O sounds more sterile and a tad bit more dynamic, but Project-H is a tad bit warmer and more musical in that sense.


 
  Never heard ODAC but I found the same. My review is on
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/653266/project-h-review#post_9209904
   
  so yeah. It does have color and personality. but it still is more consumer neutral in the sense that it does what music that was envisioned sounds like.
   
  Audio-gd was much more cold and 'audiophile neutral' (trying to hit the flat line that producers don't use). I prefer'd the H a lot more. Pronounced vocals and warm background with better bass


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Audio-gd was much more cold and 'audiophile neutral' (trying to hit the flat line that producers don't use). I prefer'd the H a lot more. Pronounced vocals and warm background with better bass


 
not Very surprisingly, the FR measured flat to a degree not perceivable to humans.
  Hmmm... I wonder why....?


----------



## miceblue

akiroz said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I actually like Project-H more than the standard Objective Combo. O_O sounds more sterile and a tad bit more dynamic, but Project-H is a tad bit warmer and more musical in that sense.
> ...




UW Seattle. Mechy, atom, and fishi were there.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> UW Seattle. Mechy, atom, and *fishi* were there.


 
  Ahh right. Was kyouko there too?
   
  Wait... Who??


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> not Very surprisingly, the FR measured flat to a degree not perceivable to humans.
> Hmmm... I wonder why....?


 
  high gain? Maybe tested wrong?
  Quote: 





akiroz said:


> What's that son?
> I can't hear you over my booming subs!


 
  I'm the one here sitting on top of a 120W Subwoofer dude....
  Quote: 





akiroz said:


> Ahh right. Was kyouko there too?
> 
> Wait... Who??


 
  new member


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I'm the one here sitting on top of a 120W Subwoofer dude....


 
  Just you wait... Until I finish that 600W Class-D amp....


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> Just you wait... Until I finish that 600W Class-D amp....


 
  to amp what? a 600W Subwoofer?


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> to amp what? a 600W Subwoofer?


 

 I have a 12" sub that could take 400W


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> I have a 12" sub that could take 400W


 
  Where? Pics?


----------



## miceblue

akiroz said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > UW Seattle. Mechy, atom, and *fishi* were there.
> ...



Kyouko? Who's that? Did you mean kyungmin (I think that's the name)? Fishi just joined Head-Fi a few weeks ago; he went to Sakura-Con too.


----------



## akiroz

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Where? Pics?


 
  I'm in school, later.
   
  Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Kyouko? Who's that? Did you mean kyungmin (I think that's the name)? Fishi just joined Head-Fi a few weeks ago; he went to Sakura-Con too.


 
  Um.. lugia862, he studies in UW.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





akiroz said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Oh Lugia! No he wanted to go to class (first schoolday of the quarter) so he didn't come today.
  
  Photos of Project-H:


----------



## bowei006

Niceu everyone


----------



## unhinged17

This is great. Thanks for sharing it!!!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





unhinged17 said:


> This is great. Thanks for sharing it!!!


 
  You're welcome.


----------



## bowei006

Spoiler: Code%3A



 

```
init: mov TCON,#0 mov TMOD,#00000001b mov A,#0 mov R5,#0 mov R6,#0 mov P1,#0 mov P3,#0FFH power: jb P3.3,power lcall t100 jb P3.3,power power_0: jnb P3.3,power_0 setb P1.5 mov P1.4,C RRC A mov P1.3,C lcall t100 lcall t100 lcall t100 lcall t100 lcall t100 setb P1.2 button: jnb P3.3,poff jnb P3.4,io jnb P3.5,gain sjmp button poff: lcall t100 jb P3.3,button poff_0: jnb P3.3,poff_0 clr P1.2 mov C,P1.3 RLC A mov C,P1.4 lcall t100 mov P1,#0 sjmp power io: lcall t100 jb P3.4,button io_0: jnb P3.4,io_0 clr P1.2 lcall t100 cpl P1.4 lcall t100 setb P1.2 sjmp button gain: lcall t100 jb P3.5,button gain_0: jnb P3.5,gain_0 cpl P1.3 sjmp button t100: mov R7,#2 t100_0: clr TF0 clr TR0 mov TH0,#03CH mov TL0,#0AFH setb TR0 t100_1: jnb TF0,t100_1 clr TR0 djnz R7, t100_0 ret end
```



  The schemataics for the control board.


----------



## Makiah S

q.q why was I broke when you guys did this >.>


----------



## bowei006

I think Tracy is doing a second updated project  not sure if its for sale though


----------



## VXAce

mshenay said:


> q.q why was I broke when you guys did this >.>


 
 Why am I still broke. XD


----------



## L0SLobos

Any plans to open source the designs of the custom circuit boards, assembly instructions, and case so we can build these ourselves?


----------



## akiroz

l0slobos said:


> Any plans to open source the designs of the custom circuit boards, assembly instructions, and case so we can build these ourselves?


 
 TBH, this would not make a very good DIY project because back then I designed it on a modular level and the modules didn't have good synergy, there were various problems because of that.
 Furthermore, the custom controller board used a 8051 chipset (not obsolete... yet, but close.) with the source code written in assembly language. Even if I provide the source code, you'll need the hardware to program this chip.
  
 So no, not going to make this an open source project.


----------



## L0SLobos

akiroz said:


> TBH, this would not make a very good DIY project because back then I designed it on a modular level and the modules didn't have good synergy, there were various problems because of that.
> Furthermore, the custom controller board used a 8051 chipset (not obsolete... yet, but close.) with the source code written in assembly language. Even if I provide the source code, you'll need the hardware to program this chip.
> 
> So no, not going to make this an open source project.


 
 Ok...well thanks for clarifying anyways


----------



## VXAce

I'm not really a EE major or programmer, but I'm curious about the CAD model. Any possibility of seeing those?


----------



## mechgamer123

vxace said:


> I'm not really a EE major or programmer, but I'm curious about the CAD model. Any possibility of seeing those?



Sure, as long as [@]b1o2r3i4s5[/@] is fine with it I can send them to you.


----------



## akiroz

mechgamer123 said:


> Sure, as long as @b1o2r3i4s5 is fine with it I can send them to you.


 

 Go ahead~


----------



## VXAce

\o/ Thanks @b1o2r3i4s5 and @mechgamer123 
  
 I use Solidworks, so you should be able to just send me the whole blob.


----------



## mechgamer123

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ixd8uynmmt7sxvx/3D%20Models.rar


----------



## bowei006

This thread is still gong?


----------



## mechgamer123

bowei006 said:


> This thread is still *gong?*


 
 Yes.


----------



## bowei006

mechgamer123 said:


> Yes.


 
 Fabulous


----------



## VXAce

\o/


----------



## TekeRugburn

so when is there going to be project-h mk2?


----------



## mechgamer123

tekerugburn said:


> so when is there going to be project-h mk2?


 
 When Boris wants to build it?
 I'd be all up for it if we could use some higher end components and stuff, such as an ES9018 DAC and a better, more powerful amp.


----------



## bowei006

mechgamer123 said:


> When Boris wants to build it?
> I'd be all up for it if we could use some higher end components and stuff, such as an ES9018 DAC and a better, more powerful amp.


 
 Maybe the Da Vinci DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've heard good things about that.
  

 Also, it needs to be the size of a mini fridge this time.


----------



## akiroz

tekerugburn said:


> so when is there going to be project-h mk2?


 

 Probably not anytime in the near future if ever lol
 not with my next amp coming along nicely and DAC in planning


----------



## miceblue

bowei006 said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > When Boris wants to build it?
> ...



Mini-Da Vinci? It uses similar features as the big brother.
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-pulse-a-digital-audio-awesomifier-for-your-desktop


----------



## bowei006

miceblue said:


> Mini-Da Vinci? It uses similar features as the big brother.
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-pulse-a-digital-audio-awesomifier-for-your-desktop


 
 Yep, I know much about the geeky pulse


----------



## miceblue

I'm re-uploading the first post but with proper formatting so that people can actually read it. XD
bowei006
Feel free to quote this post and copy-paste everything after the rule/line break below.

kalbee, jgray91, 28980, Manveru, EveTan, graphidz, mechgamer123, deadlylover, [@]b1o2r3i4s5[/@]
Now you can bookmark this thread for future reference since it's actually readable now. lol
[rule]
Hello everyone, I have come to share info on a recently completed DIY project. We decided to post info and make it known after we have finished it. This is because some payment was involved and that it was a unit for our friends.

So how did it start? Project H was initially intended as a unit for a member called Haiburi. However his age and his circumstances in how he can use money is restricted. So the project fell apart for a for a time. 
Some members then realized that this unit could be used for many people instead. 

And so we started off on building a DIY unit that would be able to achieve performance while maintaining costs.

Borisu engineered custom boards, circuit design, and building the units. Mechy used 3DCAD to make models for our case that were then sent to a contractor. I did the public relations and handling of features, info, looking for parts, Q and A, and general organizing of it.








Examples of CAD drawings:




Spoiler: More CAD Drawings



























PCBs:




Spoiler: More PCBs










^ Objective 2 PCBs


^ custom controller PCBs


^ custom controller PCBs











Fully-assembled unit:




Spoiler: More fully-assembled units



















[rule]
With that said, our project has been completed. Borisu is under taking even more fun projects. And who knows, we may do other stuff in the future!

Thanks for checking out the DIY unit guys 

Tell me what you think.


[COLOR=808080]**Note* This is only available to Official Anime Thread Members and all slots are taken. Regulars, sorry about this. Lurkers, sorry this is not a commercial product.*[/COLOR]

*Summary of Project H:*
Inside Project-H is a FULL Objective 2 amplifier. It features a Burr Brown 2134 op amp, and DUAL NJM4556 recommended high output buffer performance amps to drive even those planar magnetics. The DAC is the Cirrus Logic recommended flagship the CS4398 used in many receivers and media streamers alike. All the switches and signals are sent to a main Project-H control board. This control board not only controls all the interface controls themselves but also combines and separates the units. X state will have both the DAC and the O2 working together as one. Signal into DAC, then into O2 and then out headphone out. Y state will have the DAC input through USB or coax and output only through its specific DAC fixed out RCA ports and the amp, the O2 will input through another RCA input and out the headphones. It will utilize 1/4" headphone out. The case as of right now seems to be black semi-gloss weighing in at 3.5lbs with a front 6mm solid aluminum bezel. 





[rule]
*Why Project H?:*

[COLOR=006400]Options: It not only features some of the most coveted non snake oil parts around such as a full Objective 2 and CS4398 DAC but also has a central command board to relay switch signals and combine and separate the units. This is done with a fully customized design from the engineer of the project, Borisu. There are two RCA pairs on the back. One for fixed DAC out, and one for amplifier line in.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=0000FF]Feel: With such a decision on getting these black gloss cases, one can get the look and feel of a much more expensive unit at such a low price. The case features a 6 mm front bezel made of solid aluminium.
 The case comes in at 26 cm x 15 cm x 7 cm. [/COLOR]
[COLOR=B22222]Cost: An O2 would cost $170-$200($150 base+$15 adapter and $15 shipping) after shipping and wall adapter from most companies. And those utilize batteries. Batteries do have their pro's as this can make it much more room accesible around the house but also leads to lower power it can input from a DAC and a lower voltage swing for power. We did not strive for just an O2. We strived for more, we strived to make a Objective Desktop Amplifier using the O2. This is not the portable O2 anymore, this is a full desktop vartiant. Fully featured dual amp and DAC switching units are rare if non existent for most around. The DAC has been highly recommended by Kiteki for being more natural and is also used in the Marantz CD6003 player,($500 USD) Decware ZDAC 1($875 USD),and also the Esoteric X-05 SACD player ($5000 USD, that is the right zero's). At less than $200, these units and sound will be available to the clients[/COLOR]
[COLOR=800080]State Switch: One Switch on the front. Flip the Switch up and State X, flip it down and State Y

State Y: Default State. In this state, both the amp and the DAC are being used as one. So basically like a combo unit. You leave your headphone plugged into the headphone jack on the unit. What is happening inside is that all signals the unit is receiving from the computer is being sent from the DAC directly to the internal O2 amp and out headphone out. 

State X: Say you just got a new amplifier and or DAC to try out. Lets say just an amplifier in this case. You flip the switch up to change to state X. What happens now is that both units are not working together anymore. The DAC will take signals from USB or Coaxil but instead of sending them to the O2 through the control board, it will directly output the signal to its RCA fixed line out port. The O2 also will now ONLY take a input signal from the backs RCA port. It will no longer receive a signal from the DAC and will only receive an analog signal from the back's RCA and output through the units front headphone out. This allows you to use a separate DAC with the O2 and a separate amp with the CS4398.[/COLOR]




[rule]
*Projected unit cost FOR U.S/CANADIAN people:*

 $130-$140 for unit itself
 ~$15 wall wart
 ~$30 shipping

Cost breakdown:

 ~$85 Main components and accessories:
* Front panel switches and buttonsand RCA on back
* Objective 2 Amplifier PCB and components (includes some custom components as well such as 1/4" headphone out and BB op amp and wiring to DAC)
* Cirrus Logic CS4398 Flagship DAC 
* Custom b1o designed Project-H controller PCB(to control all aspects of the case it uses a micro processor which handles power management, switches, State Switching tech and more)
* Volume Pot
 $30-$35 case (just an estimate right now)
 $15 per person *gift* to Borisu (imagine how long it took to solder all the boards, design the dam custom board, fit them into the cases, glue them and finally package and ship ten 5lb units.
 $15 wall wart
 $30 shipping

[COLOR=0000FF]Total cost for the unit itself: $135 [/COLOR]

Total is around $170-$180 completely DONE, shipped with power supply to your house.

This is within expectations. Sub $200 unit. 




[rule]
*Amplifier overview:*

 Objective 2 Amplifier
 Gain Op Amp: Burr Brown(TI) OPA 2134 
 Output Buffer: 2X JRC NJM 4556 gain amps
 Input: RCA
 Output: 1/4"



Spoiler: Technical information




 Output Impedance: <2 Ohms
 Freq Responce: +/- 0.1 dB from 20 hz to 20 Khz
 Distortion: 0.01%(-80 dB)
 Phase responce: +/- 2 degrees phase error from 100 hz to 10KHz
 Input limit: 2.8 V on AC power at 2.5X gain








[rule]
*DAC overview:*

 Cirrus Logic CS4398 DAC
 Fixed Line out: 2V RMS 
 Inputs: USB (48KHz/16 bit max) and Coaxil (96KHz/24bit max)
 Output: Directly to Amplifier/ Fixed line out



Spoiler: Technical information




 96KHz/24bit Maximum rate supported on our board.
 120dB Dynamic Range
 -107 dB THD+N
 Low-Clock Jitter Sensitivity 

































[rule]
*Custom controller overview:*
[ATTACHMENT=1307]Control Board - Schematic.pdf (47k. pdf file)[/ATTACHMENT]

 Microprocessor: AT89C2051, 12MHz clock, 5V supply.
 Delay:Buttons need to be held down for at least 100ms to prevent spamming.
 Power on mute:500ms (to prevent the transient on "click" noise that may damage IEM's if user forgets)
 Power off mute stage: When the unit is turned off, the control board makes it so that output mutes before power is cut to prevent same damage



Spoiler: Code:





```
init: 
mov TCON,#0
mov TMOD,#00000001b
mov A,#0
mov R5,#0
mov R6,#0 
mov P1,#0
mov P3,#0FFH

power:
jb P3.3,power
lcall t100
jb P3.3,power
power_0:
jnb P3.3,power_0
setb P1.5
mov P1.4,C
RRC A
mov P1.3,C
lcall t100
lcall t100
lcall t100
lcall t100
lcall t100
setb P1.2
button:
jnb P3.3,poff
jnb P3.4,io
jnb P3.5,gain
sjmp button

poff:
lcall t100
jb P3.3,button
poff_0:
jnb P3.3,poff_0
clr P1.2
mov C,P1.3
RLC A
mov C,P1.4
lcall t100
mov P1,#0
sjmp power

io:
lcall t100
jb P3.4,button
io_0:
jnb P3.4,io_0
clr P1.2
lcall t100
cpl P1.4
lcall t100
setb P1.2
sjmp button

gain:
lcall t100
jb P3.5,button
gain_0:
jnb P3.5,gain_0
cpl P1.3
sjmp button


t100:
mov R7,#2
t100_0:
clr TF0
clr TR0
mov TH0,#03CH
mov TL0,#0AFH
setb TR0
t100_1:
jnb TF0,t100_1
clr TR0
djnz R7, t100_0
ret
 
end
```











[rule]
*Clients:*

 [B]bowei006[/B]
 [B]kalbee[/B]
 [B]jgray91[/B]
 [B]28980[/B]
 [B]Manveru[/B]
 [B]EveTan[/B]
 [B]graphidz[/B]
 [B]mechgamer123[/B]
 [B]deadlylover[/B]
 [B]b1o2r3i4s5[/B]



[COLOR=808080]**Note* This is only available to Official Anime Thread Members and all slots are taken. Regulars, sorry about this. Lurkers, sorry this is not a commercial product.*[/COLOR]







[rule]
The Project was completed. It was completed well within parameters of cost being only $150 for the entire unit and any fees associated. Shipping and then wall wart and accessories put it at just about $200 for most members. 

[COLOR=006400]This project was started officially mid October with initial batch orders of CS flagships (non experimental).
It's almost exact to the day of 4 non mathematical months that the units shipped. October 14 2012 marked the day of massive studying of DAC units and later the ordering. February 14 2013(HK) the first generation of units left the door.

 [COLOR=006400]During the inception of the project in September, we worked as a team to come up with plans and solutions and compromises to an idea.[/COLOR]
 [COLOR=006400]In October, we realized that the idea was doable and in Mid October, the project officially started with the ordering of major PCBs.[/COLOR]
 [COLOR=006400]In December, 3D CAD for the unit case was designed, PCBs were assembled, units were tested.[/COLOR]
 [COLOR=006400]In January, the cases shipped and finalization work began.[/COLOR]
 [COLOR=006400]And this month, the units in final shipped. In full glory to the parts of the world.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=006400]The sun was once said to never set on the British Empire. I can say that the sun will not set on the Project series units. From the ices of Russia to the heats of Malaysia, and from Australia tunneling up to America. The Project series will be in a land where the sun doesnt set.

Ladies and Gentlemen, it has been an honor to do some coordinating in this project. And thank you Borisu and Mechy for your work and to everyone for making this project a reality
[/COLOR]





[rule]
Project-H  is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial 3.0 Unported License (CC BY-NC 3.0).


----------

